# DIY DECA Upgrade



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I currently have two HR's connected via Ethernet and an original slimiline dish with four outputs. I would like to upgrade to SWM and DECA and also add an additional non-DVR receiver. What parts would I need to accomplish this. 

I have MRV and VOD running with my current setup and it works great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

As part of this section of dbstalk, if you go here, you will find everything you possibly need to determine what you may want to buy. You have alternatives with keeping your dish and adding a SWM or changing the LNB to a SWM LNB. Theres a few ways to go with the DISH and SWM configuration for DIY.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068

But if everythings working fine, why change?
Also, if you make this a DIY project, you will spend hundreds.

Consider calling Directv and let them start the process with the $149 offer and you probably will find that if you ask nicely, theres some deep discounting reported. Don't forget to specify the Internet Connection Kit if you go this route.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I cannot add a receiver with my current setup. I would rather do it myself because I always seem to re-do whatever the "pros" do to my house.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What you need may end up costing more than it would if you'd just go through DIRECTV .. But the parts you need are:


One of these SWiM devices
SWiM-LNB
SWiM-8
SWiM-16

4-way splitter
SWiM Power Inserter for choice from above
3 DECA Modules for 3 receivers/DVRs (not needed for HR24 or H24)
1 DECA Module + DECA Power Inserter (optional for broadband connection)
Coax cable & connectors

All components MUST carry a green label or be isolated AWAY from the main DECA cloud with a Band Stop Filter

Then you'd connect something like this:

```
Dish/SWM [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]+-- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- DECA [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI
           |             |
           |             +-- Ethernet to Switch
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In
           |     |
           |     +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23
           |
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In 
           |     |
           |     +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23
           |
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In
                 |
                 +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23
```
This will be @ most $150 with DIRECTV, but I think you'll find it to be more expensive to buy these parts on your own. You may even get it cheaper than that through DIRECTV. Some have paid as little as $0 but many have gotten it for under $100.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks. I'll consider it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SWM LNBs, PIs, & splitters can sometimes be found together on ebay at great prices.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

"All components MUST carry a green label or be isolated AWAY from the main DECA cloud with a Band Stop Filter"

What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> "All components MUST carry a green label or be isolated AWAY from the main DECA cloud with a Band Stop Filter"
> 
> What exactly do you mean by this?


Any splitter must be the type made for DECA which have a green label on them.
Any SWiMLNB, or SWiM8, or SWiM-16 must also have a green label/sticker "or" you need to use a DECA bandstop filter between these and the first splitter.
Any receiver that doesn't have a DECA internally or externally, must also have a bandstop filter on them too.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Do the Power Inserters need to be on a certain side of the splitter? Like maybe on the single wire from the SWM?

Thanks.

Oh, and I guess the B-Band converters are no longer needed right?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> Do the Power Inserters need to be on a certain side of the splitter? Like maybe on the single wire from the SWM?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and I guess the B-Band converters are no longer needed right?


You can put the power inserter either before the input or after the output, but if after the output, you MUST connect it through the power-passing port (should be the red one - others are white).

Also, remember the power side of the power inserter MUST go back towards the SWiM (or splitter). The other side of the power inserter connects to the receiver or splitter as needed.

Red --> Power side (Don't connect to receiver)

White --> To IRDs (Receivers)


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Does an HR20 require anything special, I have read on Solid Signal that it requires a Band Stop filter even if you have a DECA unit attached. Is that correct?


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

An HR20-100 requires a different setup than other receivers, but an HR20-700 does not. See the sticky regarding the HR20-100 at the top of this forum.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> Do the Power Inserters need to be on a certain side of the splitter? Like maybe on the single wire from the SWM?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and I guess the B-Band converters are no longer needed right?


Once SWM is installed you can store the B-Band Converters in a desk drawer, they aren't needed.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Tom_S said:


> I currently have two HR's connected via Ethernet and an original slimiline dish with four outputs. I would like to upgrade to SWM and DECA and also add an additional non-DVR receiver. What parts would I need to accomplish this.
> 
> I have MRV and VOD running with my current setup and it works great.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I suggest you keep what you have and just add a Zinwell 6X8 Switch (only one part to purchase)

Run the four outputs from the Dish to the Four inputs of the 6x8 then it will give you 8 tuner outputs so you can keep your Two DVR's (4 ports) with 4 extra ports to add additional receivers.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

WestDC said:


> I suggest you keep what you have and just add a Zinwell 6X8 Switch (only one part to purchase)
> 
> Run the four outputs from the Dish to the Four inputs of the 6x8 then it will give you 8 tuner outputs so you can keep your Two DVR's (4 ports) with 4 extra ports to add additional receivers.


Actually I have been having trouble with the current LNB. That's what prompted me to start this whole exercise. I figured might as well replace it with a SWM unit and it kinda snowballed from there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> Actually I have been having trouble with the current LNB. That's what prompted me to start this whole exercise. I figured might as well replace it with a SWM unit and it kinda snowballed from there.


Upgrading to SWM isn't hard if you use resources/people here. I can't even lift a screwdriver (disabled with Muscular Dystrophy), but I learned what was needed here & had a buddy help me by me giving directions to swap out an old 4-port LNB to a SWM LNB, splitter, PI, DECA, & DECA PI.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Upgrading to SWM isn't hard if you use resources/people here. I can't even lift a screwdriver (disabled with Muscular Dystrophy), but I learned what was needed here & had a buddy help me by me giving directions to swap out an old 4-port LNB to a SWM LNB, splitter, PI, DECA, & DECA PI.


Well I have everything purchased an on it's way. DirecTV gave me a free HD Receiver to boot. So now I just gotta put it all together. Should be fun. I haven't touched the dish since put it up 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Completed my upgrade yesterday. Went from 5LNB Slimline to SL3 SWM with DECA and also added a 3rd receiver.

It went pretty well, I was able to use the 4 original runs of cable, luckily I had a DVR in the basement a few years back so I resurrected those lines. I placed the bridge to my LAN in the family room with the HR20 since I already had a run from my switch there, I also put the power to my SWM there also. While I was at it I peaked my dish, in the 3 plus years since I put it up Ka band signals had dropped to 60-70 range on most transponders, there are now back up in the mid nineties(sweet!).

Initial observations.. MRV works exactly the same as when I had it hooked up to my gigabit switch, no faster or slower at anything that I could tell. DECA is nice though since I now have three receivers only taking up 1 port and it has worked flawlessly so far, just plug and play. Also it is nice, and a little weird at first, to only hook up 1 sat line to my 2-tuner DVR.

Overall I like it. And I hopefully am future proofed for at least a little while.

Thanks to all for the install advice! It was very helpful!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom_S said:


> ..... That's what prompted me to start this whole exercise. I figured might as well replace it with a SWM unit and it kinda snowballed from there.


Similar story. I started with a SWM8 to get get the additional RF gain for reduced rain fade. Once I had the SWM8, all I needed for MRV was a "green" splitter and a BSF. Once I had MRV working, all I needed for D*oD was a DECA module / PI.

The only problem I had setting up MRV was that an out-of-the-box HR24-500 was inexplicably set for Ethernet instead of DECA (?????) and tech support did not have a clue. D*oD via DECA was a piece of cake; no UPnP, no DNS changes, no port forwarding, just hook it up and go.


----------

